# new



## lil jay (Jul 22, 2009)

hi im new to this site can some 1 tell me how to set up my profile plz haha


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 22, 2009)

hi Lit, Jay, just go into your "my Controls" at top right of this or any page, and then on the left there will be menus to click on, look for what u want there.

Welcome from OHIO!


----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 22, 2009)

hey jay


----------



## ismart (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## revmdn (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 22, 2009)

WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! from california!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my name is douglas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! =)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Jay, and welcome to the forum.







Yes, as hibiscusmile said... all that stuff is in your "Control Panel," and should be pretty self explanatory. If you have any specific questions or problems after trying things out in there, click on the "Help" link. There's a FAQ section that explains the various controls and should help if you become stuck.  Again... welcome!


----------



## Rick (Jul 23, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## lil jay (Jul 23, 2009)

thnx peeps


----------



## mantidian (Jul 23, 2009)

hey welcome lil jay


----------

